# Any other forums you all frequent for cooking other than this?



## Ravich (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm looking for a place where I can go to ask a range of questions about cooking, whether it's recommendations on what brand of tuna to go for, or where to find a good recipe for thai food that wont tell me to put ketchup in pad thai. This seems like one place, but I'd like to have more than one source. Any recommendations? I just found this by googling "cooking forums" and clicked on the first result.


----------



## Alix (Jan 11, 2011)

Ravich, welcome and I'm sure you can get all your questions answered here. There are lots of places around. 

I hope you will understand when I say your question took me a bit off guard. Coming to a message board and making your first post about other sites is a bit like going into a restaurant and asking, "where else can I eat?" before your food arrives! Settle in and see what DC has to offer before you run off.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 11, 2011)

*nods head*....well said Alix. 

Just for fun I Googled cooking forums and not only did DC come up first on the first page, I stopped looking for another at page 30. 

There's no place like home.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 11, 2011)

I hope you will forgive us if we are a bit protective.  It's just that everyone here is so very helpful and some don't see the need to go elsewhere.  But I do understand that this site is not always as active as I would like it to be so maybe that is true of  you too.  Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 11, 2011)

I visit a couple of Danish cooking sites. But, unless you read Danish well, I wouldn't really recommend them.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 11, 2011)

Exactly.

Now, if you had rephrased your question asking members here like 'what other food sites do you frequent' you may have gotten different responses.

I like outdoor cooking so I also frequent a couple of BBQ sites and also a couple of pizza making sites, including a couple of outdoor oven sites as well.
I also frequent a couple of other less traveled general food forums.

But you will do fine here as your one source stop.  This is one of the largest food forums on this planet.


----------



## Frenchys (Jan 11, 2011)

Sure, even from France this forum is quite good.

Even if it's sometimes quite complicated if the visitor isn't good at Cooking.


----------



## mollyanne (Jan 11, 2011)

If you visit another forum 
you'll have hell to pay


----------



## Ravich (Jan 11, 2011)

No hard feelings or anything. I dont see the correlation between this and asking a restaurant about other places to get food. People eat limited numbers of meals each day and when they eat they only do so at one restaurant, and the restaurants get paid for serving food.

I'm just doing research, so wanting more than one source is understandable I feel. It's not like I'm bound to post at only one food/cooking based messageboard, right? I wasnt asking about other forums so that I could leave this place ASAP or anything, dont worry.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 11, 2011)

Moll

Cleaning Pepsi spray off monitor.


Ravich, in short, stick around you'll love it here. Honest.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 11, 2011)

Hilarious MA!


----------



## babetoo (Jan 11, 2011)

your  question were a bit off putting. settle in before you decide that this forum is not enough for you. you can of course go to any site you please!


----------



## Alix (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh dear, I have a feeling we're pushing you OFF the site rather than encouraging you to stay. That wasn't my intention at all! Discuss Cooking covers a LOT of territory and since you've only posted a couple of times its tough to know what all you are interested in. Cruise around here a bit, tell us what interests you and the folks here will help you find other places that can really round out your experiences. 

Welcome, and I hope you stick around.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, it was a bit of an unusual inquiry coming from a brand new member.

But on that note I'll make you a pizza when you reach 1000 postings here.


----------



## Alix (Jan 11, 2011)

Ummm...I'm over 1000 posts. Just sayin'


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 11, 2011)

Alix said:


> Ummm...I'm over 1000 posts. Just sayin'


 
That's a lot of pizza!

Welcome Ravich!  Jump in, take a look around, there are a lot of very nice people here and many of us love teaching...and learning.  What are your favorite things to cook and eat?


----------



## roadfix (Jan 11, 2011)

Oops.....I'll honor the 19 pizzas.

Ravich:  Free pizza for just hanging around...)


----------



## Alix (Jan 11, 2011)

roadfix said:


> oops.....i'll honor the 19 pizzas.
> 
> Ravich:  Free pizza for just hanging around...)



SWEET! (Anything but anchovies and pineapple!)


----------



## Ravich (Jan 12, 2011)

Well, I was a bit put off by people not grasping the nature of wanting more than one cooking site to frequent as an information source, but it's not like that'll stop me from posting here. I have no better alternatives after all, and this place seems fine to me


Me? I've always liked cooking but since it tends to be frustrating (you have to be bad at cooking for a long time before you can be good at it) and I dont have a dishwasher, it isnt always rewarding enough for there to be incentive for me to do it. Besides, I tend to cook for myself (though I now cook for roommates occasionally), making it hard to acquire and use ingredients and have it be reasonable cost efficient.

Anyway, I've become more interested in recently because while I was looking for a good chinese fried rice recipe (never found it), I stumbled across thaifoodtonight.com and tried several of the recipes and found that they actually tasted like... thai food! This is opposed to countless recipes I have come across and tried that tell me to do things like put lemon juice in thai curry (doesnt taste like thai curry). It wasnt perfect as far as a balance of sweet/spicy/salty, but I could tell that it had the correct basis, and since there are videos where you can watch the meals being prepared and get advice on where to buy ingredients and what to look for, I was able to learn a lot about thai cooking quickly. I've gotten a hang for the recipes on the website and what I generally change so that the taste is to my liking, and I've been making a fair amount of food from that website recently. It is satisfying to have recipes that you know you will go back to because they will turn out well.


I came here because I had a craving for a peking pork dish I remember having at a chinese restaurant in my hometown, and I tried the usual approach of googling for a good recipe, and quickly found that nearly all of the recipes called for ketchup, which.... even if it's possible to make good peking pork with ketchup, I'm looking for authentic recipes, and not substitutes. I was able to find out that Hoisin sauce is probably used for authentic peking pork, but past that I was lost, so I need a place where I can ask for good recipes and clarification on ingredients, etc, etc.



So thanks for the welcome. See you all around!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm a member of the BBC UK food forum, if you like your meat rare its the place for you, warfare and blood letting is the norm.

Ravich my home city is Liverpool we have the oldest Chinatown in Europe, give me a bit more info into the Peking Pork dish (there are a lot) and I may be able to help


----------



## Ravich (Jan 12, 2011)

Alright then, I will do my best


To start with, it is very red, and kind of shiny. I google image searched peking pork and a fair amount of the results were orangish or brownish. Not saying that the color really matters to me, but the dish I am thinking of was definitely red.

The pork was boneless, rather flat/thin, and rib-esque shaped.

The "skin" came across as being breaded, but it wasnt particularly crispy, possibly due to the glaze. There glaze/sauce stuck to the meat and didnt pool in the bottom of the dish at all.

I dont think there were any veggies or onions visible in the dish.

As far as the taste goes, it was similar to sweet and sour pork dishes, but definitely more sweet and less sour, if it was very sour at all.



After a bit of scrolling through images on google, I was able to find this, which looks fairly close:









For the record, I am not as picky as my description, I just though any detail might help.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jan 12, 2011)

Okay Peking/Szechuan dishes tend to be less saucy and more spicy than say cantonese.
The batter/skin would be beaten cornstarch and egg, I use only the egg white.
The sweetness and color of the sauce is probably the addition of red bean paste and or red chilli bean paste.
The pork may be beaten loin.

This is a adaption of Chen du ze jee to suit the restaurants patrons I think.
If you google Sunflower Food Blog you will find some good home style recipes.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 12, 2011)

My, you are very ambitious for a novice cook.  Hope you enjoy exploring the culinary world with us.


----------



## mollyanne (Jan 12, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> *I'm a member of the BBC UK food forum, *
> *if you like your meat rare its the place for *
> *you, warfare and blood letting is the norm. *
> Ravich my home city is Liverpool we have the
> ...


Bolas, that made me laugh. 
Now, about the "Peking Pork". You sure you don't 
mean "General Tao's Chicken"? Everything fits 
except the chicken.

Omgosh...I was just posting a link to Peking Pork
and when it posted here the link read "Peking Pork&Cat".
I am soo NOT going to post that! 

.


----------



## legend_018 (Jan 12, 2011)

I love discusscooking.com
I've looked a little bit at other forums, even joined one I think. But, I lost it and it didn't appeal to me as much as discusscooking does. Everyone is so nice and helpful. 

On another note, I do have to admit that I do love people's personal blogs. Foodies I guess you call us. I have tried so many awesome recipe's off people's personal blogs and some people really put there heart and soul into blogging. That has got to be one of the best inventions/ideas yet....blogging.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jan 13, 2011)

Molly mate, I had never heard of G/Tso chicken so I just had a look on the net and it seems to be an American invention. The clue for me was Rivach's discription(deep red sauce) not the pic which he said was not the dish but close.
In Liverpool China Town we have a Peking/Szechaun restaurant called the Yuet Ben, when I was a child it was in the front room of a terraced house, on friday and saturday nights the family would put tables in the front room and the Mum would cook, it then moved to a small cafe. A world known food critic said in an article he wrote about 40 years ago "this is the only authentic Szechuan cooking I have eaten outside Hongkong" because people traveled from all over to eat there they had to move to their present location.
On my travels the only Authentic style of chinese cooking that is not adapted is Dim Sum, Dim Sum chefs are artists who do not cook other styles. I hope this does notsound like a lecture


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Jan 13, 2011)

Sure, there are about a bajillion other forums you could find, but...eh? what would the point be for? When I want to talk cooking, I come here, when I want to talk dogs, I go THERE, if I wanted to talk to camera people, I would go there....It's all about sticking & choosing a new place that you can call "home" on any speciliazed topic that suits you. As far as cooking goes? THIS ONE suits me just fine!!


----------



## mollyanne (Jan 13, 2011)

I didn't know that about General Tao's Chicken...very interesting. Thank you for your research and for the interesting background of authentic Szechuan Cuisine that you've experienced in your past. 

And MidnightMerlot, well said.

.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 16, 2011)

Ravich said:


> I'm looking for a place where I can go to ask a range of questions about cooking, whether it's recommendations on what brand of tuna to go for, or where to find a good recipe for thai food that wont tell me to put ketchup in pad thai. This seems like one place, but I'd like to have more than one source. Any recommendations? I just found this by googling "cooking forums" and clicked on the first result.



Your question kind of bugged me because I can't imagine wanting to go anywhere else, when I get all my answers here.

I decided to check out other forums.  They are hard to use, first off.  One wants you to join a "board" where the discussions are all about regional food.

Now how would I get a great recipe like MsMofet's Confetti Soup in a forum like that.  Not to mention you don't get to know the people and have fun with them.  

I don't feel any attraction to these boring other forums.  It's good enough that we find recipes wherever we go, but we come HERE to share them.

Here you have access to recipes from all over the world, and to people who share their experiences, good and bad, related to cooking or not.

Then again, maybe you've figured all this out by now.


----------



## mollyanne (Jan 16, 2011)

Now just calm down Zhizara.
Breathe in...breathe out  

Seriously, well penned 

.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jan 16, 2011)

Before I joined this FANTABULOUS FORUM I had joined another... ERRRRRRR they actually split people into groups, Pro chefs, home cooks, can't boil water, and don't know diddly squat  God forbid you went to the wrong place, you are quickly told that you must move yourself to the group of idiots you truly belong to... Who on earth would want to belong to that kind of forum!!! Just sayin.........


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 16, 2011)

mollyanne said:


> Now just calm down Zhizara.
> Breathe in...breathe out
> 
> Seriously, well penned
> ...




Thank you.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 16, 2011)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Before I joined this FANTABULOUS FORUM I had joined another... ERRRRRRR they actually split people into groups, Pro chefs, home cooks, can't boil water, and don't know diddly squat  God forbid you went to the wrong place, you are quickly told that you must move yourself to the group of idiots you truly belong to... Who on earth would want to belong to that kind of forum!!! Just sayin.........


 
That's crazy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2011)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Before I joined this FANTABULOUS FORUM I had joined another... ERRRRRRR they actually split people into groups, Pro chefs, home cooks, can't boil water, and don't know diddly squat  God forbid you went to the wrong place, you are quickly told that you must move yourself to the group of idiots you truly belong to... Who on earth would want to belong to that kind of forum!!! Just sayin.........


 
How are you supposed to learn anything?  Do better and achieve greatness?  Boy, those pros must feel threatened.


----------



## chopper (Jan 16, 2011)

*Food Fight?*

Is this one of the food fights I was warned about when I joined? lol
I love this site, and besides, when I put cooking forum into google this is the first thing to come up.  It has to be a sign right??


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 16, 2011)

chopper said:


> Is this one of the food fights I was warned about when I joined? lol



No, that is over in the Off Topic Forum. Just be careful, I think they were throwing around Guacamole the last time I checked.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> No, that is over in the Off Topic Forum. Just be careful, I think they were throwing around Guacamole the last time I checked.


 
I did adjust the lime for MsM...


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 16, 2011)

How long were you knocked out by it when she hit you between the eyes?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> How long were you knocked out by it when she hit you between the eyes?


 
Not hard enough to knock me out...but I did sit down, butt with my padding, I bounced right back.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 17, 2011)

By all means shop around. They don't come any better than DC! 

(oh and make mine veggie and anchovy)


----------



## msmofet (Jan 17, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I did adjust the lime for MsM...


 


Zhizara said:


> How long were you knocked out by it when she hit you between the eyes?


 


PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not hard enough to knock me out...but I did sit down, butt with my padding, I bounced right back.


 ROTFLMAO!! I'm still finding cilantro in my ear!! And I HATE cilantro!!


----------



## NAchef (Jan 17, 2011)

You may want to try a few blogs to get some info like that. Here is one check frequently.

Rasa Malaysia: Easy Asian Recipes


----------



## NAchef (Jan 17, 2011)

Here is one for Peking Pork you may be interested in.

How to cook authentic Peking Sauce Pork (


----------

